# Vioxx?? Anyone try it?



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Went to the doctors Wednesday for a check-up. My legs have been bothering me to the point that I had to take percocet to be able to walk. Out of percocet and doc wouldn't give me any more. He wants me to try a month of Vioxx. He said it's an anti-inflammatory and painkiller. He said that it's not as addicting as the percocet. My question is has anyone tried it. I took one yesterday and it did help take the edge of the pain off for a couple hours, although I still literally couldn't walk, but then came back full force and I can only take it once a day. Took one today also and it's not helping at all. I really wish he would give me some more percocet but he's afraid that I will become dependant on it. He doesn't seem to realize that the 12 percocet he gave me before lasted me a little over a month. An added benefit is that the percocet helped my ibs tremendously.He did say that not only am I in a major FMS flare period but my Multiple Sclerosis is out of remission, so I have double whammy. Do I have to wait for my body to get used to the vioxx before it benefits me or is it suppost to work immediately like percocet and other pain killers? Any info would be greatly appreciated.------------------It can only get better from here I hope!Sandi


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Sandy,Listen to me. Vioxx is an anti-inflamatory---a new drug. Good for arthritis etc...Not much good for FM as Fm is not an anti-inflamatory condition. It does work well for what it is designed for.What troubles me is the fact that you have MS and FM and IBS and you have a Doc. that wont treat your pain.What kind of Dr. are you seeing?People seem to freak out at the word narcotic. The medical community is changing in their attitudes towards long term narcotic use for chronic pain. Here are some facts---Dependence can occur with any medicine you take. Most people with chronic pain do not become "addicts" they use their medicine for pain while being closly monitered by a Dr.Yes the body might become dependent on narcotics--anti-depressents etc... that is why they tell you not to discontinue a drug without your Dr. so he can wean you off.Addicts abuse drugs---taking medicine for chronic pain does not make one an addict.I am not advocating narcotic use but want to dispel the myths surrounding its use. Many people function--hold down jobs etc. while controlling their pain this way--indeed--it enables many to work.Given your condition--i would find a Dr. more sensitive to helping you with pain control or a good pain clinic.Dont take more of the vioxx that prscribed--it will mess up your stomach.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2001)

Another thought might be this. You could be having rebound pain from the percacet. I know when I go off my painkillers that I have intense pain for up to two weeks while the drug leaves my system.The trouble with narcotics is that you need more and more to take care of the same amount of pain. I too hold down an almost full time job and couldn't do it without painkillers. But I'm using much more than when I started and when I run out...WOW, WATCH OUT. There is no question in my mind that I'm addicted to the narcotics. My doc and I have come to an agreement. My family understands that I chose pain relief over being unaddicted and they support me in this. I have promised never to use this against my doctor since I went into this with open eyes.Back to your original question on Vioxx. Yes I like it best among the an anti-inflammatory drugs...I usually only use it during a flare. It doesn't seem to bother my gut the way the others do. But of course my insurance won't pay for it.







Good Luck to you. I too have MS, FM and IBS. It sure makes life hard sometimes.FraidyCat ^--^


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

I agree Fraidy cat but she says she only had 12 percocet that lasted over a month.Doubt she had rebound pain from that amount.I have recently given in to taking oxycodone for pain--with out the tylenol as i am allergic to it. So it is straight oxycodone. it concerns me but i just couldnt stand the pain anymore.However, so far, the dosage has not had to be increased--it is prn and continues to work the same. I want to get it down as i dont want to have to increase it ever.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2001)

Regarding Vioxx. You mentioned you had IBS. IF your IBS is sensitive to sorbitol, that is an ingredient in Vioxx. It only made my IBS much worse. GOOD LUCK!------------------Mildred


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Thank you to all that responded. The vioxx hasn't been affecting my stomach too much, I think. I've been doing pretty well with the benadryl I am taking. But the Vioxx has not really helped any pain at all. My son was in a chorus performance an hour away from here and I was in so much pain in my legs and arms today I almost didn't make it there. But after everyone left and I was still at home I decided to suck it up and go. Only thing that helped me is my hubby has a few vicodin left from when he split his tooth, I took one. Vicodin is a derivative of codeine and those that are alergic to codeine are urged not to take it. Well, I am allergic to codeine, highly, but I figured some stomach pain and D was worth it if I could go see my son sing. On top of that I took 4 immodium to help me not have to leave in the middle of the performance. Anyway, how do you get your doctor to listen to you when you want and know you need narcotic pain relievers to function occasionally and nothing else is working????? I am getting so aggrivated by my doctor. Even when he saw how long it takes me to go through them, I explained to him that although it says take one or two every 4 hours prn I only take one when I just cant stand the pain and have to go somewhere, if I am sitting home doing nothing I don't really need it, I can deal with the pain most days, but if I have to go do groceries, or to my kids school activities I just can't do it some days and my kids end up suffering more than I do because I'm not there for them. I just don't know what to do right now. My hubby isn't taking the vicodin anymore but he's having his tooth pulled out finally on Monday. The dentist already told him if he needed painkillers afterwards he would give him some. Hubby said he will ask for percocet this time since that is the only one I can handle without any side effects or anything other than reduction in pain. Actually gives me quite a bit of energy so I am able to get lots done. So hopefully he can get them to hold me for a while so that I can tell my doc that I honestly gave the vioxx a try. (didn't take any today because didn't want to mix with vicodin). I will give it a fair shot, unless I am in so much more pain I need the other.I know I'm rambling so I will stop, but I just can't stand this pain! litterally fell in the hall and slammed my knee on the floor because my legs gave out on me. that hurt!







thanks for letting me vent.------------------It can only get better from here I hope!Sandi


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2001)

This may sound harsh but I think that after giving vioxx a fair trial with no relief--you need to find a different doctor.People with chronic pain have rights. We have the right to pain relief when we need it.If it took you one month to go thru 12 pills there is no reason that the doctor did not give you more. Take your whole family with you and talk with the doctor honestly. Say either you help me with my pain relief or I will find someone who will. Once you have the painkillers it will be up to you to use them correctly and not abuse them.I hope this works out for you. God bless all of us who hurt.Vickie


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Vicky is right. You may need to find a Dr. that is more knowledgeable regarding pain etc...I dont know maybe i am lucky--my dr. asks me what i think. Of corse it could be cause i work in the medical field but i am so paranoid about meds that i turn down most of what he offers. It is just an attitude about narcotics that some have. You may not be able to change his mind. But you might tell him---the FM isnt going to go away---the ms isnt going to go away---so just exactly what is he worryed about?Is he worryed about you or his licsense? There are some cases where the dea and drug stores intimidate docs in their prescribing of narcotics. Not so much cause they think the docs are bad but because are war on "drugs" has slipped over into this area as well.But there are pain management plans that are set up and you sign a contract etc... it assures that if you were to abuse drugs that that would be the end of it for you and protects the docs.I would search for a dr. or speak frankly with yours before i would take your hubbys pills.Take care,Debbie


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2001)

I'm finding this a very interesting thread. It's made me think about my attitude in relation to painkillers. I was gung ho to begin with. Now I'm wondering how often I reach for a pill when I could be trying something else first, like the heating pad or water exercise. I'm a stubborn person and when I found the docs weren't excited to give me painkillers, well....I wanted them even more. I felt that they were trying to prevent me from living my life. A thought came to me while reading this thread. Maybe it's time for me to admit that this disease does in fact limit what I'm able to do. With painkillers I don't have to constantly think of my limitations because they leave me feeling good enough to push myself. I'm going to have to give this more thought. I certainly never dreamed that I would ever rethink my view of painkillers. Sorry for rambling but just had to get this off my chest. Vickie


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hummmm intersting Vickie.I dont know---up till a few months ago i was one of those people who heard the word narcotic and thought no way. Now, here i am. Couldnt stand the pain. But i do worry about it and try to keep it at a low roar.They do help you live more normally Vickie--they do allow you to do some of the things you once did. That is precisley the difference between drug seeking addicts out for a thrill and those with true chronic pain. An addict takes narcotics for a high--when your in pain and take them--all they do for me is releive the pain--i dont feel any high. In fact i have a hard time figuring out why these types of drugs are so popular.Your right--this is becoming an interesting thread and thought provoking.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2001)

Aloha, I haven't tried the vioxx yet. I've tried everything else. Motrin gel caps seem to help during the day. I was thinking about my pain levels and I thought back to when I had a ruptured disk in my neck. And how much pain I was in and how many pain killers I was on. I really don't remember those 2 years before my surgery. Of Tylenol with codeine . And whatever else they had me on. But since being diagnoses with FM I,m fighting a new battle. With new drugs you pay for and they don't work. What do you really belive what the doctors say for you to take. It's all an experiment. Just reading the side affects of some of these drugs scare me. I've had IBs for 20ys. I work out everyday and run a business I told myself I,m not going to let this beat me. Even when it's hard to get out of bed in the morning. Aloha Kathy


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Sandi,Iï¿½ve tried Vioxx but it didnï¿½t help me at all. I have tried alot of different painkillers and now Iï¿½m taking Nobligan (I think itï¿½s called Tradol in US/Canada, the active substance is Tramadol). It doesnï¿½t take away all pain but alot of it, I know there has been research with tramadol on FMS pain with good results and I know there are many people here in Sweden who use it./Mio


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

You all have such good points that I added some to a letter I just wrote to my doctor. I told him that the viox was making me sick-probably due to the asprin in it. (I'm allergic to aspirin)







DUH. So I stated that I needed the percocet to be on hand for the times that I absolutely need it. Request percocet specifically because vicodin makes me ultra sick, ibuprophen products eat away the lining of my stomach (his word and told me not to take anymore), I'm allergic to codeine, and darvocet does absolutely nothing so I wouldn't waste my money on it. Percocet is the only medication that I can tollerate without any side effects what so ever. Can't even tell if I take it until the pain goes away. I also stated that if I had to go to a pain clinic or a specialist to monitor me while on the percocet then I would be willing to do that. But of course after sufferring through the drive to his office to drop off the letter (40min away) I'm told that he's on vacation for the next 2 weeks. Figures right? So I tell them to give it to the doctor that is covering his patients and also his nurse so when he calls in for any messages they can give him my message. So I got a call a little while ago and was told that he would have to deal with it when he got back from vacation in 2 weeks. So now what?? Talk about aggravated.







Any other suggestions on what I need to do to get the painkillers would be greatly appreciated. My legs hurt so bad right now I am ready to just cut them off! ------------------It can only get better from here I hope!Sandi


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

SLBEL3,If I were you, I'd drag myself back to that Doctor's office and insist on being seen by whomever is covering for him while he's on his "glorious" vacation. And-----if the Doc who's covering for him can't make a decision, I'd insist on them getting you in to see someone else who could access your problems and give you some reasonable help. I don't think your request for the Percocet is over the boundaries------not with your intolerance or allergic reactions to the others. It's time we fight for our rights here!!! I'm so tired of the medical profession giving me about the same runaround as you and I'm starting to be that good 'ol Feisty that they don't like. TOO BAD. They're not the ones hurting, we are. They should try living and functioning and working every day with the same kind of pain and see how well they tolerate it, right?!?!Go for it, girl!!! I'm with you!Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Thanks for the good words feisty. Really picked up my spirit today. I am kind of going back and forth right now worrying because my daughter is in her first school performance tomorrow morning and I really can't miss it. I don't think I would be able to forgive myself for missing it. I am praying for the strength to make it with minimal problems. She's only in first grade and she's really excited about it. She won't even show me any part of what they are doing for a presentation because she wants it to be a suprise for me. How can I not go?? Please keep your fingers crossed that tomorrow morning is good enough for me to make it there.It can only get better from here;Sandi


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Sandi,You will be okay-----YOU WILL. Mother's have that "inner strength" to get us through these "special" times that mean the world to our kids. You can do it. Let me know how it goes.Karen


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Karen, you are right, we do have that inner strength. Although I was unable to go to the whole thing I did make it in time for the performance. The stuff before hand was for parents and friends to go to their childs classroom and look at special papers and projects they have done recently. My daughter was kind of sad that I wasn't there but her dad told her that she knew I may not be there for that stuff but that I promised her I would be there for the rest. When she got to the auditorium and saw me she looked really happy. I took tons of pictures, and my hubby video taped it. they did a great job singing and dancing. After the performance I went over to my daughter and gave her a big hug and kiss and told her how proud I was that she was my daughter. Then of course I got tears in my eyes when she said back to me that she was proud to have me for a mother and even though I can't do much with her all the time she knows I will be there for the really special important things. All that from a six year old, can you believe that?? she's one special kid.Now I just have to get through my sons performance tomorrow. Hope two good days in a row aren't too much to ask for. Sandi


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Sandi,Hang in there!You'll be okay. Sometimes just those few precious moments helps us more than whole days----you know what I mean.It sounds like you have done a beautiful job of raising your daughter and I'm sure your son feels the same way. Also sounds like your hubbie is a super guy.Tomorrow will be worth it!!Take care.Karen


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Well, I made it through my sons performance. it was fantastic. they did western songs and some other students did dance routines, some did a country line dance, some did a square dance, and my son was part of the native american indian dance. They all did such a great job. I am so glad I went. I got it all on video tape also for other members of the family to see if they were unable to attend. I actually felt pretty good yesterday, had to sit down quite a few times but for the most part I was able to walk around and look at all the artwork and school projects they have done after the concert. In his classroom they set up a video of the kids doing oral biographys of famous people. My son picked Harry Houdini. (he's really into magic). The video showed him doing the report and then he acted out one of the famous escapes. he escaped out of a makeshift straight jacket.He used one of his daddys shirts, I had tied the arms closed and together and he used it for his trick. Everyone was quite impressed. Anyway, just wanted to update you and let you know that I did make it with minimal problems. Thanks for giving me so much confidence.{{{{{HUGS}}}}}Sandi


----------

